# Pressure Washers



## texasman21 (Jul 2, 2012)

Im looking into an electric pressure washer for around the house. Nothing really to dirty just some brick and wood. Came across this one on sale and wanted to see if it seemed like a decent one. Thanks for any input.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-1-70...p-07175031000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a Stanley branded one I bought several years ago and it is surprisingly good. I use it on a 20x12 pressure treated deck to clean and prepare for painting and to clean a similar sized Trex deck below. It does a really good job. It's not as fast as larger gas powered unit but is fine for these smaller projects. And there is less chance of damaging wood than with a gas unit. Also works great on siding and concrete.

At the time Stanley made 2 models and I got the higher rated one. This is the one I have... or at least the older version. Looks pretty much the same. Karcher is another well known brand that makes similar. Not sure about your used Craftsman... but in general I can recommend electrics for smaller jobs.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-...iple-Accessories-Included-P2000S-BB/203128368


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like a nice one with some nice features. Unfortunately there's no reviews to help you out. I've only owned gas so I don't know much about electric. I know some are notorious for blowing fuses which can be frustrating as you try to replace the fuses on the unit to continue cleaning. They are a bit underpowered but do a decent job on most substrates.


----------



## texasman21 (Jul 2, 2012)

Went to lowes to look around and ended up walking out with this Troy Bilt. Box was little beat up so i got a great deal on it. I also got a turbo nozzle when i got it out of the package it sounds like a little ball bearing in it loose. Is that normal? Heres what i got.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_52080-348-0...qty_sales_dollar|1&page=1&facetInfo=Troy-Bilt


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

raylo32 said:


> This is the one I have... http://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-...iple-Accessories-Included-P2000S-BB/203128368


I'm considering getting one. Roughly how many times have you used yours in those couple years?

Have you had any problems with it? A lot of the reviews say the hose burst, or it stopped making pressure.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have had it for 3 or 4 years... only use it a couple of times a year. I am going to be cleaning my 12x20 PT wood deck soon before refinishing it. That's about the biggest job it sees. Never had any problems or needed any repairs.... 



r0ckstarr said:


> I'm considering getting one. Roughly how many times have you used yours in those couple years?
> 
> Have you had any problems with it? A lot of the reviews say the hose burst, or it stopped making pressure.


----------



## muddyleebob (Apr 16, 2014)

I had really good service from a Karcher brand electric one but it's been several years. I also owned a gas powered Generac. It was also great BUT if you don't use it at least once or twice a month I would seriously recommend electric over gas.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would not even consider an electric. A lot of the pressure washing I do the people have electric and they say it doesn't have enough power to was the car. I find this a little hard to believe but there I am pressure washing so they must be underpowered and most have been the yellow ones.
My is a Troy Bilt 3100 psi and I have had about 12 years service with only very minor repairs.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have an electric 1600 PSI....I 'sort' of wish I had more power. It's great for general cleaning. But, if your trying to strip paint off the house....it's too weak....but then again, if you don't want the paint to come off.....its great.

Works fine for the driveway and engine bay.

If I ever buy another one....I'll go 1800 or 2200 PSI.....electric.

I see no need for gas unless you want to be mobile.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

This is good information. I plan to get one for cleaning the driveway, wooden deck, and bricks on the house. It would probably be used 2-3 times a year at most. I was concerned about letting a gas motor sit for so long.


----------



## RoofingTrades (Apr 20, 2014)

Like any gas powered small engine, maintain is much more critical during off season when compared to electric. However, no way in hell does an electric have nearly as much power as a gas. The most powerful electrics would not beat the weakest gas, even at advertised PSI or cleaning units. Karcher is a top brand you really wouldn't go wrong with them. I would recommend a gas unit if you're planning on using it for 4 or more hours at a time, and depending on what kind of surfaces you're cleaning. If it's accumulated dirt on concrete or brick, then you may want gas. If it's light household such as cleaning off your composite/wood deck then you can stick to electric. Don't forget that cleaning agents help, but nozzles don't help as much as manufacturers would like for you to think.


----------



## Stumpzzz (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm in the market for a pressure washer (residential/home use only) so I'll keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The difference is cleaning power and speed isn't just psi. You have to look at the water flow. A pressure washer flowing 2.5 gpm is going to outclean one that only flows 1.5 gpm, at the same pressure.

Gas powered units tend to have greater flows than electric units.

I think that a variable nozzle is worth its weight in gold. You can adjust the width of the spray with a simple twist. Having used one, I would never go back to changing nozzles.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

As far as it sitting between uses the biggest cause of problems is the ethanol in gasoline. In an engine that sits it will cause carb problems. To eliminate this put a shut-off in the fuel line. when you are done shut the fuel off and let it run out of gas. This is also a good idea on lawn mowers, boat motors or anything else that sits over the winter.


----------



## RoofingTrades (Apr 20, 2014)

ToolSeeker said:


> As far as it sitting between uses the biggest cause of problems is the ethanol in gasoline. In an engine that sits it will cause carb problems. To eliminate this put a shut-off in the fuel line. when you are done shut the fuel off and let it run out of gas. This is also a good idea on lawn mowers, boat motors or anything else that sits over the winter.


I have yet to see a small engine manufacturer that has an engine compatible with E85. Every new gas powered pressure washer, lawn mower, weed wacker etc. will say E85 is not approved and some even void the warranty. Hell some cars aren't even compatible with E85. From my automotive experience the ethanol in E85 requires that the fuel systems have specific stainless steel lines and vitron O-rings. All of this adds cost to the unit.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

RoofingTrades said:


> I have yet to see a small engine manufacturer that has an engine compatible with E85. Every new gas powered pressure washer, lawn mower, weed wacker etc. will say E85 is not approved and some even void the warranty. Hell some cars aren't even compatible with E85. From my automotive experience the ethanol in E85 requires that the fuel systems have specific stainless steel lines and vitron O-rings. All of this adds cost to the unit.


Some parts of the US use ethanol blended gasoline. It can have 10-15% ethanol depending on the source. Different from E85. Also, small engines should always get premium higher octane gas with a fuel stabilizer if you're going to store it for any period of time.


----------



## RoofingTrades (Apr 20, 2014)

iminaquagmire said:


> Some parts of the US use ethanol blended gasoline. It can have 10-15% ethanol depending on the source. Different from E85. Also, small engines should always get premium higher octane gas with a fuel stabilizer if you're going to store it for any period of time.


I can't comment on fuel sold in Eastern Canada but generally all ethanol blended fuels must be marked as it has not become commonplace for vehicles to support ethanol fuel here in Canada.

I agree, a fresh oil change and premium 91 octane fuel with fuel stabilizer will make sure there will be no future problems firing up equipment next season.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't agree with the GPM being a factor in cleaning....unless your doing sidewalks and parking lots.

When I was prep'n my house for painting....the less water, the better. Washing down the engine bay of my jeep? The less water, the better.

Gas or Electric....depends on the expected use.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I don't agree with the GPM being a factor in cleaning.


That's kind of like saying you don't believe in F=MA.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Gas vs electric... Having used both I was pleasantly surprised by the current electrics. Adequate power for decks, siding, even driveways and steps, although the work will take a little longer. Plus I have no other gas powered equipment (homeowners does the mowing and such) so it was a no brainer for me to go electric. If you have larger or more frequent need and job time is important, get gas. If you have less frequent use where avoiding maintenance or storing gas is more of an issue, then electric can make sense. WFM....


----------



## MoldBuster (Jan 18, 2007)

ddawg16 said:


> I don't agree with the GPM being a factor in cleaning....unless your doing sidewalks and parking lots.
> 
> When I was prep'n my house for painting....the less water, the better. Washing down the engine bay of my jeep? The less water, the better.
> 
> Gas or Electric....depends on the expected use.


GPM is an unquestionable proven factor. Every doubling of PSI gives you a 40% increase in cleaning power. Every doubling of GPM gives you a 100% increase in cleaning power. Ask any professional power cleaning professional who makes a living with their equipment. Higher PSI is also far more destructive to wood. Soft washing with the proper chem mix is the accepted standard for wood preservation. With oily residue, the key is heat and the proper chem selection. 
Most good commercial grade power washers are hot water units rated at 8GPM or higher at 3K PSI or lower.


----------



## bobrok (Dec 7, 2007)

I have questions about electric pressure washers and this seems the most recent thread on the subject. Hope some folks are still following this.

I had a Husky 2000psi washer fail on me after what I thought was minimal homeowner use over several years. My manifold blew and I went and replaced it with a brass manifold only to have the motor smoke on me shortly after this. Motor is non-replaceable I am told. 
Upon researching I read that the inexpensive 'big box store' washers give about 300 hours of service; that's all to be expected from them. Seriously? I suppose I could have run this for 300-some hours over the handful of years I owned it, but I really doubt it. Very disappointed to say the least.

In researching new washers I am debating between the Karcher K5.740X and the AR Blue Clean 1900.

I'm wondering if anyone has experience/opinions on axial cam vs. triplex pumps? I read that triplex is a longer lasting pump.

Also, one has a water cooled induction motor, I don't see any specs on the other. This also seems important, especially since my old motor took up smoking the last time I used it!

Any opinions on these would be welcome, and thank you.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I will post to keep the thread alive but I have never used either of the units you named. Mine is a Troy Built and I would recommend it to any one.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

ToolSeeker said:


> I will post to keep the thread alive but I have never used either of the units you named. Mine is a Troy Built and I would recommend it to any one.


Mine is also, ToolSeeker. I have been pleasantly surprised by how well it has performed. Mine is a 3 GPM, 2800 psi unit. I didn't buy a big unit because it's just too much machine to haul around in my pickup truck. I don't have to have 100% clean efficiency either since most substrates I am cleaning will be painted.

As a side note, regular maintenance and proper winter storage goes a long way toward keeping your PW up and running for many years. I change the filter, spark plug, oil, every spring.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I got the Stanley model 2000. Same one as the 2nd post of this thread. I've already washed the back patio, entire brick house, deck, truck, and most of my wooden fence. No complaints yet.


----------



## bobrok (Dec 7, 2007)

bump

*...opinions on axial cam vs. triplex pumps? I read that triplex is a longer lasting pump.

Also...a water cooled induction motor...*

I'm still hoping to get opinions on these pumps & motor styles. Anyone?


----------

